# Introducing Berti



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Picked up Berti Bürstner from Southdowns on Thursday morning. It's a Viseo Sovereign 700i. Built on a Fiat base.

A couple of questions. Where does the van battery sit? Is it under the passenger seat? If it is will I need to remove the seat to get to it? Is there a remote connection in the engine bay? I guess it will need charged during the winter if it lies for a long period.

One of the clips on the front passenger side blind doesn't clip and the blind opens partially. I think a replacement clip won't do the trick and I am considering putting small magnetic strips in place top and bottom of the blind and on the plastic frame that they clip in to. Has anyone done this? Can anyone recommend a supplier of thin magnetic strips that I could superglue in place?

Off to Aviemore next week on shakedown trial and then on to Europe on 26th with the Mosel, Alsace, southern Germany on the cards.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome.
I am surprised that this was not covered in your hand over. Give them a call they have always been helpful for me.However I expect you will get some answers soon.

cabby


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

They did mention that the battery was under the seat. I just wasn't inquisitive enough at that point and thought I might as well ask here:grin2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If X250 (after 2006)
It's not under the seat, it is under a panel on the middle left hand side cab floor.
Possibly covered by carpet of mat.


There are vehicle battery connection points under the bonnet.
Do you have the Fiat handbook ? it will explain both questions in it. If you don't I can email you a PDF version for either 2005 or 2010 models


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

I've got the Fiat and the Bürstner handbooks. I read Bürstner first. I'll take a look at the Fiat version. There aren't enough hours in the day to read these things they are like War and Peace. I believe that there is a largish hatch between the front seats. I'm taking the van out on Tuesday. I'll check it then.

The fiat hand book talks of a battery isolator circuit I'll check for that too.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The battery is not actually between the seats, it is under the floor panel in front of seats


In the Fiat handbook the battery position information is on page 204 and the starting via jump leads is on 159


Hope that helps.


.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Won't the supplying dealer replace the blind catch.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

The dealer probably will but the clip is plastic and the new one will end up doing the same thing as it stretches over time. I'm looking for a more durable solution that anchors the blind at three points when it is not in use. It should be a simple fix. I found some magnetic strips on eBay that I can cut up and either superglue or Araldite in place.

The dealer is a long way away.


----------

